# Arts-Soundsystem zerschossen? (solved)

## benjamin200

Hi Leute,

habe leider mal wieder Probleme. Dieses mal hat es mein Soundsystem getroffen. Ich habe das maskierte Pakte "realplayer" emerged und das hat mir wohl mein KDE Sound-Steuerung zerlegt.

Sound kann ich jetzt nur noch über mplayer abspielen. Wenn ich aber JuK starten möchte bricht es mit einer Fehlermeldung ab (siehe unten). Habe sofot das maskierte Paket "realplayer" wieder de-emerged. Anschließend arts sowie kdemultimedia re-emerged. Leider ohne Erfolg. Zwar kann ich noch den Sound-Check in der KDE-Config und X mit Erfolg ausführen, aber arts oder JuK lassen sich leider nicht starten.

Fehlermeldung:

```

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 18507)]

[KCrash handler]

#4  0x0000002a9aa93bb2 in TagLib::String::String(TagLib::String const&) ()

   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#5  0x00000000004569d5 in TagLib::List<TagLib::String>::detach() ()

#6  0x0000000000456a09 in TagLib::List<TagLib::String>::begin() ()

#7  0x0000000000474681 in KPassivePopup::metaObject() const ()

#8  0x0000000000474955 in KPassivePopup::metaObject() const ()

#9  0x0000000000464ede in QDataStream& operator>><int>(QDataStream&, QValueList<int>&) ()

#10 0x000000000046594c in QDataStream& operator>><int>(QDataStream&, QValueList<int>&) ()

#11 0x000000000043fd3b in QMap<QChar, QString>::insert(QChar const&, QString const&, bool) ()

#12 0x000000000044209f in QMap<QChar, QString>::insert(QChar const&, QString const&, bool) ()

#13 0x0000000000445725 in QValueList<KURL>::detachInternal() ()

#14 0x0000002a9afca828 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

#15 0x00000000004293aa in ?? ()

```

Hoffe es kann jemand helfen.

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## rblock

Warum installierst Du Juk nicht noch einmal?  :Cool:   Das ist das mit dem "emerge juk"...  :Wink: 

Nachfragende Grüße

----------

## benjamin200

rblock schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum installierst Du Juk nicht noch einmal?  Das ist das mit dem "emerge juk"...  
> 
> 

 

Hi rblock, wieso ich es nicht mit "emerge juk" re-emerge? Schau dir mal die Release im portage an, dann wird dir vielleicht auffallen, dass das die Version 4.xx Beta ist, und nicht die Version, die im KDE enthalten ist.

Außerdem bezieht sich mein Problem nicht nur auf JuK. Selbst beim start von KDE, ertönte die Startup Melodie, diese wird torzt erfolgreichem TEST im KDE Kontrollzentrum nicht abgespielt. Grund hierfür scheint arts zusein, da ich diese (ART-Steuerung) auch nicht mehr ausführen kann.

Wie schon Erwähnt habe folgendes re-emerged:

- arts

- kdemultimedia

Can anyone help?

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## centic

evtl. sind Konfigurations-Einträge unter ~/.kde kaputt. Probier mal, ob es mit einem neu angelegten User-Account funktioniert.

Dominik.

----------

## rblock

In https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68897 ist etwas interessantes, auch wenn der Bug nicht ganz zutrifft:

```
...emerge taglib, then emerge kdemultimedia
```

Vielleicht solltes Du es auch in dieser Reihenfolge mal versuchen?  :Smile: 

Vorschlagende Grüße

----------

## rblock

Was ist denn jetzt los? Ich habe die Nachricht doch nur einmal geschrieben und versendet?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Irritierte Grüße

mod edit:

Und schon ist die 2e auch wieder weg.  :Very Happy: 

amne

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt los? Ich habe die Nachricht doch nur einmal geschrieben und versendet?
> 
> 

 

das kommt vor, keine sorge, ein Moderator oder Admin wird sich um das Problem kümmern und den doppel Post entfernen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code: 
> 
> ...emerge taglib, then emerge kdemultimedia 
> ...

 

das hört sich sehr interessant an, zumal es ja heisst:

```

[KCrash handler] 

#4  0x0000002a9aa93bb2 in TagLib::String::String(TagLib::String const&) () 

   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> evtl. sind Konfigurations-Einträge unter ~/.kde kaputt. Probier mal, ob es mit einem neu angelegten User-Account funktioniert. 
> 
> 

 

Werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren. Vielen Dank euch beiden.

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...emerge taglib, then emerge kdemultimedia
> ...

 

habe eben taglib und anschließend kdemultimedia re-emerged. JuK startet zwar trotzdem nicht, aber es wird auch keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> evtl. sind Konfigurations-Einträge unter ~/.kde kaputt. Probier mal, ob es mit einem neu angelegten User-Account funktioniert. 
> 
> 

 

habe es unter "root" sowie unter einem neu angelegten User getestet, Sound geht unter KDE trotzdem nicht.

Ich vermute mein ARTs System (Sound-Server) ist totall zerschossen. Wenn ich über KDE versuche, die ARTs-Steuerung aufzurufen, erscheint folgendes:

```

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 8194)]

[KCrash handler]

#4  0x0000002a9bfd91a9 in free () from /lib/libc.so.6

#5  0x0000002a9bd2de0e in operator delete(void*) ()

   from //usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6

#6  0x0000002a9bd101f2 in std::string::_Rep::_M_destroy(std::allocator<char> const&) () from //usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6

#7  0x0000002a9b5120c3 in Arts::TmpGlobalComm_impl::put(std::string const&, std::string const&) () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#8  0x0000002a9b4f0ee1 in Arts::Dispatcher::Dispatcher(Arts::IOManager*, Arts::Dispatcher::StartServer) () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#9  0x000000000040b9ea in ?? ()

#10 0x0000002a9bf8f828 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

#11 0x0000000000409eea in ?? ()

```

hab darauf die libstdc++-v3 sowie arts re-emerged. Ebenfalls kein Erfolg. Hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich machen kann?

Anbei noch die Ausgabe von "artsd":

```

bash-2.05b# artsd

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pi

pe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pi

pe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pi

pe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pi

pe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

can't register Arts::MidiManager

There are already artsd objects registered, looking if they are active...

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

Error: Can't add object reference (probably artsd is already running).

       If you are sure it is not already running, remove the relevant files:

       /tmp/mcop-root/Arts_SoundServerV2

       /tmp/mcop-root/Arts_SoundServer

       /tmp/mcop-root/Arts_SimpleSoundServer

       /tmp/mcop-root/Arts_PlayObjectFactory

       /tmp/mcop-root/Arts_AudioManager

bash-2.05b#

```

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

BUMP:

Vielleicht doch noch jemand eine Idee?

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Hi,

habe das Problem mit dem start von der ARTs System-Steuerung wie folgt lösten können.

1. alle kde pakete deinstalliert

2. arts pakete deinstalliert

3. in /etc/make.conf, arts zu den USE-Flags hinzugefügt

4. KDE neu emerged

Trotzdem bestehten weiterhin folgende Probleme:

a) Unter KDE --> Kontrollzentrum --> Sound & Multimedia --> Soundsystem, habe ich ALSA als Audio Hardware eingetragen. Ein klick auf den Test Button spielt die Test-Melodi ab. Wenn ich von dieser Konfigurationsebene auf Systemnachrichten Klicke, und dort z.B. den Test Sound, welcher beim starten von KDE abgespielt wird, ertönt keine Melodi aber auch keine Fehlermeldung. Kann er mit dem Format *.ogg (KDE_Startup_1.ogg) nicht mehr umgehen? Was kann ich tun?

b) JuK startet immer noch nicht, trotz mehrmaligen re-emergen. 

Fehlermeldung:

```

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 8446)]

[KCrash handler]

#4  0x0000002a9b01b0f9 in kill () from /lib/libc.so.6

#5  0x0000002a9a6077bb in pthread_kill () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#6  0x0000002a9a607ad2 in raise () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#7  0x0000002a9b01ae01 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6

#8  0x0000002a9b01c2db in abort () from /lib/libc.so.6

#9  0x0000002a9ac9ec08 in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler() ()

   from //usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6

#10 0x0000002a9ac9cdd6 in __cxa_call_unexpected ()

   from //usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6

#11 0x0000002a9ac9ce03 in std::terminate() ()

   from //usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6

#12 0x0000002a9ac9cf03 in __cxa_throw ()

   from //usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6

#13 0x0000002a9ac9d0dd in operator new(unsigned long) ()

   from //usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6

#14 0x0000002a96fc4d41 in void std::vector<unsigned char, std::allocator<unsigned char> >::_M_range_insert<unsigned char const*>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<unsigned char*, std::vector<unsigned char, std::allocator<unsigned char> > >, unsigned char const*, unsigned char const*, std::forward_iterator_tag) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#15 0x0000002a96fc3794 in Arts::Buffer::writeString(std::string const&) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#16 0x0000002a96fc37e0 in Arts::Buffer::writeStringSeq(std::vector<std::string, std::allocator<std::string> > const&) () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#17 0x0000002a96fd3415 in Arts::InterfaceDef::writeType(Arts::Buffer&) const ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#18 0x0000002a96fd8264 in Arts::InterfaceDef::InterfaceDef(Arts::InterfaceDef const&) () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#19 0x0000002a96fe1d27 in std::vector<Arts::InterfaceDef, std::allocator<Arts::InterfaceDef> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<Arts::InterfaceDef*, std::vector<Arts::InterfaceDef, std::allocator<Arts::InterfaceDef> > >, Arts::InterfaceDef const&) () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#20 0x0000002a96fe2081 in void Arts::readTypeSeq<Arts::InterfaceDef>(Arts::Buffer&, std::vector<Arts::InterfaceDef, std::allocator<Arts::InterfaceDef> >&) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#21 0x0000002a96fd932d in Arts::ModuleDef::readType(Arts::Buffer&) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#22 0x0000002a96fd95e0 in Arts::ModuleDef::ModuleDef(Arts::Buffer&) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#23 0x0000002a96ffbfa3 in Arts::IDLFileReg::startup() ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#24 0x0000002a9700160c in Arts::StartupManager::startup() ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#25 0x0000002a96fe9967 in Arts::Dispatcher::Dispatcher(Arts::IOManager*, Arts::Dispatcher::StartServer) () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libmcop.so.1

#26 0x0000002a95b35a3c in KArtsDispatcher::KArtsDispatcher(QObject*, char const*) () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libartskde.so.1

#27 0x000000000042c963 in QValueListPrivate<int>::~QValueListPrivate() ()

#28 0x000000000042ca46 in QValueListPrivate<int>::~QValueListPrivate() ()

#29 0x0000000000447536 in QValueList<KURL>::detachInternal() ()

#30 0x000000000044854c in QValueList<KURL>::detachInternal() ()

#31 0x0000000000448585 in QValueList<KURL>::detachInternal() ()

#32 0x0000000000448ff9 in QValueList<KURL>::detachInternal() ()

#33 0x000000000046dc6d in QHBox::metaObject() const ()

#34 0x0000000000440e64 in QMap<QChar, QString>::insert(QChar const&, QString const&, bool) ()

#35 0x0000000000442185 in QMap<QChar, QString>::insert(QChar const&, QString const&, bool) ()

#36 0x00000000004457a5 in QValueList<KURL>::detachInternal() ()

#37 0x0000002a9b008828 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

#38 0x000000000042942a in ?? ()

```

Achja, anbei mal noch meine emerge --info (vielleicht liegts ja an GCC 3.4.3). Das kommische ist, es lief ja alles, lange, sehr lange:(

```

bash-2.05b# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/amd64/2004.3, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Nov 10 2004, 23:52:25)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r5

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.2-r7

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/myportage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups esd f77 fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jp2 jpeg kde ldap libwww lzw lzw-tiff mikmod motif multilib mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png python qt readline sdl slang ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales video xine xml2 xmms xpm xrandr xv zlib linguas_de"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

bash-2.05b#

```

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## rblock

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal und habe unter "Sound & Multimedia/Systemnachrichten" im KDE-Kontrollzentrum, Button "Wiedergabe-Einstellungen" ausgewählt und dort dann "Externen Abspieler verwenden:" aktiviert und dort "/usr/kde/3.3/bin/artsplay" ausgewählt.

Bei mir hat es geholfen.  :Smile: 

Beratschlagende Grüße

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ch hatte das Problem auch mal und habe unter "Sound & Multimedia/Systemnachrichten" im KDE-Kontrollzentrum, Button "Wiedergabe-Einstellungen" ausgewählt und dort dann "Externen Abspieler verwenden:" aktiviert und dort "/usr/kde/3.3/bin/artsplay" ausgewählt. 
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Tipp, funtkioniert bei mir auch. Jedoch läuft JuKs deswegen immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

Hast du mit JuK auch Probleme gehabt?

----------

## rblock

Also wenn Du alles deinstalliert (KDE und ARTS) und wieder installiert hast: Kann es eigentlich nur noch a) an einer Konfigurationsdatei liegen, die wird IMHO nicht gelöscht und einfach überschrieben oder...

b) benutzt Du ALSA? Hast Du die ALSA-Treiber mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert und dann "alsaconf" aufgerufen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachdenkliche Grüße

----------

## benjamin200

KDE und ARTs habe ich komplett neu emerged. Meine Vermutung ging auch in die Richtung von Konfigurationsproblemen. Aus diesem Grund:

- habe ich testweise einen neuen User angelegt, mit dem das Problem weiterhin auftritt

- nach de-install und re-install von KDE ARTs das /usr/kde Verzeichnis komplett geleert

An Alsa scheint es wirklich nicht zu liegen (glaub ich jedenfalls) da ALSA ohne Fehlermeldung gestartet wird und auch Sound ausgeben kann, z. B. Mplayer.

Wo ich aber eine Fehlermeldung erhalte, ist beim aufruf von JuK (MP3-Player). Hier wird folgende Fehlermeldung ausgegeben (bezug auf libthread_db):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".
> 
> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
> ...

 

Alsaconf habe ich jetzt ausgeführt, wird Konfiguriert und gibt zum Schluss folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Now ALSA is ready to use.
> 
>  For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.
> ...

 

Ist alles irgenwie komisch  :Sad:  Noch ne Idee?

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

habe gblic, gcc und kdemultimedia nochmals neugebaut. Fehlermeldung hat sich verändert. Kann jemand Infos geben, wie ich das Problem mit der libc.so.6 beheben kann?

```

Eine korrekte Rückverfolgung ist nicht möglich.

Wahrscheinlich sind die Dateien Ihres Systems in einer Weise erstellt worden, die eine solche Rückverfolgung (Backtrace) nicht erlaubt. Oder der so genannte "Stack Frame" für das Programm wurde durch den Absturz unbrauchbar gemacht.

(no debugging symbols found)...Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 8309)]

0x0000002a9a43b34b in waitpid ()

   from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#0  0x0000002a9a43b34b in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x0000002a97ffec15 in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#2  0x0000002a9a43a117 in __pthread_sighandler () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x0000002a9aedd290 in killpg () from /lib/libc.so.6

```

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Sorry hatte vergessen zu posten:

Problem behoben:

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98653

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

